

The Isomap Algorithm - r4um
http://blog.shriphani.com/2014/11/12/the-isomap-algorithm

======
fundamental
It's not necessarily a bad description of Isomap, but it does seem to sit in
an odd space (without looking at other articles in the series). The
terminology seems too advanced for a reader without much background in the
area and yet it explains with full source code kNN and Floyd Warshall.

~~~
shriphani
Hi, thanks for the feedback. I'll keep this in mind for the next post.

------
joelthelion
Starting the discussion by explaining what we are trying to compute would be
useful.

~~~
shriphani
Hi, I'm the author. I've added a small description at the top of the post
explaining what this is about (nonlinear dimension reduction).

~~~
joelthelion
Cool :)

